# Zeebo - 2 year old male lionhead lop - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Zeebo - a male, silver fox lionhead lop who is looking for a home.










Zeebo has come from the same home as Flower, and has come to us because his previous owner had started college and work and no longer had time for her rabbits. They still have one rabbit which we will be taking when space becomes available.

Zeebo is approx. 2 years old and is a very nice bunny. He was very nervous when he arrived, but has settled in well and is much happier now.










Zeebo has been neutered, wormed, vaccinated and seen by our vet. He needs a home with a spayed female rabbit for company (we can assist with bonding if required)

We ask for a minimum donation of £35.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeebo is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This sweet lad is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeebo is looking for a home with a spayed female rabbit for company.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeebo went to a new home yesterday. His new owners have a female lionhead lop for him to bond with


----------

